# Italian toll roads



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi folks. Currently just 20 miles or so north if lake Garda an will be heading ip to the adamello national park, the lake iseo for the weekend before heading off to France via Turin.

Never use a toll road in Italy before but it looks like the stretch from lake iseo or Brescia area around Milan to Turin area is a lot faster on the tolls and with it being peak season just want to get a shift on.

I gather they are les expensive than France. Amy idea how much? Do they have classes like tue French we are 7.2 metros, just under 3 high and just under 3.5 ton

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Barry

We did that route when we left lake Orta in May. We found Italian tolls much cheaper than in France. I think we paid about 8 euros for that stretch.
We didn't go through the Frejus tunnel, we tried the pass over Mount Cenis. I think you've already done that one haven't you? Our dear old Rosie found it a bit steep from the Italian side but she did us proud and it was worth it.
We've been following your travels with great interest.

Cazzie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry

I can't remember the amounts, but Cazzie is about right. They were certainly a lot cheaper than France, and they did make a dramatic difference to the journey time.

Don't like them much (motorways that is) because you see so little of the country, but in this instance I would use them if I were you.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks folks. No we havent done the Frejus, we went further north through the mont blanc tunnel last yesr.

We are heading to lac de serre poncon just west if Gap so would veer of south on the ss 24 before the tunnel I guess. I'm planning a toll road trip from Brescia to Turin area then a sosta stop, got a couple in mind then a none toll road journey th next day over the top to France.

Sounds cheap enough then! I agree Dave. Apart from the odd tunnel we haven't been on a toll road the entire trip from the uk in early June.

Thing is though whilst Italy and the alps have been superb we want to get to Provence and some old haunts at the end of the high season.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Barry

Generally speaking, Italian tolls are cheaper per mile than in France. I can get from Brescia to the Swiss border at Chiasso toll free, but for Turin, you are, in my opinion, better paying the money!

www.autostade.it will be your friend and give you costings. From memory, you are a Class2b. We often get through as that, even though we are 5 tonnes and six wheels!

A quick search shows a toll price of 18.20 for a Class2b. Diesel on the motorway is 1.70 euro per litre (again, from Autostrade website) so I suggest filling up at Tamoil, east of Brescia on the SS11.

Now some info from you please! What's the non motorway diesel price looking like present? We think we will neck it in Switzerland as it is cheaper there.

Russell


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Italian toll roads Forum*

Diesel is around 1.40 Euros per litre, in our part of France, at the supermarket, if anyone needs to know.

Helen


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks chaps

I think it's about 150 miles of motorway so doesn't sound to bad.

Neither does €170 a litre as it's been more than that in north eastern Italy away from the mitorways. Cheapest we have seen is about €163 with some €1.80!!! The other day near Garda it cost €1.90 a litre petrol for the bike! Nearly €9 a gallon. It must be crippling for the locals.

I will certainly appreciate French prices again soon. Not to mention the cheapest leffe blonde in Europe! And dont get me started about cheese and pate! 
Oh and decent bread and butter!

Sorry about the typos. I'm not really a retard it's this iPhone keyboard!


----------

